
Ask HN: Static site generation from mySql? - bigdipper
Are there any widely used static site generators that connect natively to a DB to pull content into templates? I have a mysql db with structured content that I want to generate HTML from, and the usual suspects (staticgen.com) all expect content in text format.
======
yoloswagins
I've written a small rails app, and used this rake task[1], to scrape the
site, and s3_website[2] to push the site to S3.

Many people have recommended middleman[3]. While middleman is more flexible
than other static site platforms, it still expects text files.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/Eunoia/15ded6c0dc0d80cb5e0f](https://gist.github.com/Eunoia/15ded6c0dc0d80cb5e0f)
[2]
[https://github.com/laurilehmijoki/s3_website](https://github.com/laurilehmijoki/s3_website)
[3] [https://middlemanapp.com/](https://middlemanapp.com/)

~~~
bigdipper
Thanks. I'll take a look at it; hadn't heard about middleman.

One of the challenges is that it's 7 million rows of data - each translating
to one HTML page.

